# a program is trying to access email addresses you have stored in outlook



## alexenjen (Aug 3, 2000)

I have a third party management software that is capable of sending emails through Outlook. It grabs the addresses from Outlook. When I click the email integration, the following message appears: a program is trying to access email addresses you have stored in outlook. Then I will have to choose how many minutes of access are needed.

Are there tweaks to bypass this meesage and give full access to the address book? I've already found 3rd party warez, such as "Click Yes".


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Which version of Outlook are you running? 

Which version of Windows are you running? 

Which 3rd party management software are you using? 

RF123


----------



## alexenjen (Aug 3, 2000)

the management software is AMS/AFW for the insurance industry. Anyhow, I found OutlookSecurity.oft, this file allows admins to create network rules that will allow users to use 3rd party software to access Outlook address book with out the prompts to allow access for up 1- 10 minutes. Just need help tweaking the security template.

Outlook 2003

I am trying to use the Outlook Security Template from the Office 2003
Resource Kit to amend the default security settings for all my clients
on Exchange 2003 -

I have created a public folder named "Outlook Security Settings",
published the form in it and changed the Client Permissions to allow
everyone read and myself write access to the folder.

I then open the form normally from Outlook 2003 (New -> Choose Form ->
Outlook Security Settings -> Outlook Security Form), but when I try to
save my settings (or click on the Close button on the form), I get the
following error:

"The access levels on this security setting cannot be saved, probably
because of an invalid password. This setting is currently set as a
default setting for all users. You should either delete the setting, or
save it again, and type the correct password."

Indeed the Readme file suggests that:
"In previous versions of Outlook, every time a setting was created the
administrator would be prompted twice for credentials. This is no
longer the case. In Outlook 2003, the administrator will be prompted
for credentials only the first time they save a setting. Subsequent
saves will not prompt for credentials until the administrator shuts
down and restarts Outlook."

My problem is that Outlook has never prompted me for ANY password. This
has been tried on different machines with different user accounts and
not once have I been prompted for a password when trying to save the
security settings.

Any ideas? This is driving me mad!

Exchange 2003 - SP2 running on SBS2003
Outlook 2003 SP1 & SP2

Thanks


----------



## OZSlayer (Mar 29, 2007)

This is a security feature of Outlook added by a windows update patch.

Go here to download this free plugin which allows the warnings to be turned off for the programs you want to allow but still maintaining your securtiy.

Very simple to use just extract the file and exe.

now next time you send an email from another program you will have a different promt with an option to always allow select this and no more annoying promts ever again.

Good Luck

OZ


----------



## alexenjen (Aug 3, 2000)

I found this utility already. It has some flaws. It takes too long to act. With this flaw, you're better off not having it.


----------



## otisredn (Apr 14, 2008)

I found OZSlayer's free plugin to help. It at least allowed me to determine who the culprit was (a gift from Dell called Cyberlink) and then I was able to google the fix from there

Thanks !


----------

